# Best product to use when cloning?



## Glenjamin (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey hows everyone doing today? i have a question about some cloning stuff. I have been cloning forever and i have used nothing,dutch masters replicator, and now someone told me dip and grow do to the face that it has two different types of hormones in it. I dont really care for the dip n grow i did everything just right i tried dilution for hardwoods semi and soft and they all took about 16 days to root and it was very inconsistent. Someone told me they swear by juicy roots and i have looked up reviews online and i have seen this product do some pretty amazing things! i just tried dip n grow and soaked the cubes in root accelerator with superthrive and a very small amount of base grow nutes ill keep you up to date if that's any better. Does anyone have there two cents on this i cant imagine roots should take more than 12 days to come through if you are cutting of a healthy mom? i know that some plants are difficult to clone and older growth cell division takes twice as long as newer growth but i cant really find a product that will accelerate this. any ideas?


----------



## Dubdeuce (Apr 7, 2012)

Roots Excellurator + Rootech is my favorite combination, however have seen similar results from just about every rooting hormone on the market. Dutch Gold, Green Light Organics, Olivias, Schultz, Clonex... they're all about the same. I think Roots Excellurator can't be touched though as far as effectiveness. We usually get roots in 4-5 days, full on rooting in 7-10 tops.


----------



## RawBudzski (Apr 7, 2012)

aquafina, evian, dasani, natural springs are all good brands of water to use for cloning.. . ^_^ what else is needed.


----------



## wrb113 (Apr 7, 2012)

I used some generic cheap ass hormone the local shop used. I also didn't bother using any whatsoever. Made absolutely no difference to my clone sucess, that is to say other than direct user error they all rooted jut fine. All i read is people using this that and the other, few drop of feed, bit of feed, maybe some of something else, i've never understood the requirement for all of it. Cut it, slit it, bung it in some mud and maintain the environment, job done  Seems growing cannabis has been turned into rocket science.


----------



## purplehays1 (Apr 7, 2012)

i put the cuts directly into a cup of clonex/water. Then i rechop tip and dip in clonex gel, and put into 1in grodan rockwool, 95%+ success rate


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 8, 2012)

Rockwool soaked in Clonex Cloning Solution and Superthrive. Clonex Rooting Gel for the cuttings. Thrive Alive B-1 Red for waterings and Superthrive for foliar sprays. Works like a charm.


----------



## Corbat420 (Apr 8, 2012)

> *evian*


haven't you guys heard, thats how the celeb's clone their babies.

Legit.


----------



## slump (Apr 8, 2012)

If you're going to soak cubes in a nutrient base, use a flowering base. The higher phosphorus encourages root growth. As far as what to dip it in...every thing is pretty much the same...I've had equal success with every dip I've tried from Olivias to SuperNatural's powder. Soak your rockwool cubes in a ~5.5 pH solution for like 15 minutes. 

Click the link in my sig for expanded info!

Grow Safe


----------



## dvs1038 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you ever tried using a 50/50 perlite vermiculite mixture. Also how often should you mist ur clones, I've read everything from once a day to 3-5 times a day, what ur guys opinion, and do you just use reg water or something like FoxFarms organic big bloom?


----------



## trichmasta (Apr 8, 2012)

I've been using the humboldt Roots with excellent success!! 2ml/gal- I soak my plugs in mix prior to taking cuttings then boom roots in 8-10 days!! Ascophyllum nodosum (seaweed) dervived


----------



## Glenjamin (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks for all the replies so pretty much im just stuck with what i got huh everything is about the same. well shit lol thanks anyway. mist your clones three times a day once before work once after and once before you go to bed when the first get out of the dome while there in the dome if thats how you do it i dont even look at them for like a week.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 9, 2012)

HORMEX isthe reall deal soa in the liquid for 2 min... or KLN or dyna grow.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 9, 2012)

no dome all the way thru cloning cut the tips of leaves, keep them hardened to the environment, rock wool, rotting hormone, and water only, rarely water and never look for roots. best advice i can give with as few words as possible.


----------



## Corbat420 (Apr 10, 2012)

2 words sum up everything i have to know about cloning..........

....... Purple drank

That codeine cough syrup is the shit son.

P.S: use it when your plants die. feel better.


----------



## Dubdeuce (Apr 10, 2012)

Did I mention anything about making an aeroponic cloner? It will eliminate misting and humidity domes all together. If you enjoy misting your plants then continue using pellets, rockwool, or soil. If you like maintenance free/care-free cloning, then make a cloner.


----------



## Corbat420 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Did I mention anything about making an aeroponic cloner?


Use evian water.... and purple drank as a cloning soloution.... legit, best cloner EVAR.

but seriously... anything with a soloition of 1%-1.5% IBA (Indole-3-butyric acid) and your good to go.

100% humidity, temps 24-26 C, and a decent rooter with ^ IBA, and everything is good to go... the plants will do the work for you.


----------



## Saldaw (Apr 11, 2012)

i personally clone without rooting hormone in plastic bottles with soil. but if i could i would get rooting hormone, takes about 3 days for little root nodules to pop out and after that they burst


----------



## beenthere (Apr 13, 2012)

Personally, I think cloning solutions are a waste of money. I use plain water between 73 - 75 degrees , 5.8 ph, never fails.


----------



## slump (Apr 13, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Personally, I think cloning solutions are a waste of money. I use plain water between 73 - 75 degrees , 5.8 ph, never fails.


Yes! You can clone with nothing at all...the hormones just speed up the process.


----------



## beenthere (Apr 15, 2012)

Actually, I don't see a difference, I've done comparisons and have found pure proper ph'd water is the best, depending on the strain. 6-10 days.


----------

